# Can I achieve jeff seid's physique ?



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

Been training for just about 10 months now no steroids or what ever just natural and the odd protein shake when I could.

this is what I looked like before I started the gym










And bs this is basically what I look like now










So so I was wondering what people thought about it? Jeff seid was my Inspriation to start the gym to be honest.

But hopefully I can get some good feedback cheers guys


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Fair play bro your making terrific gains whatever your doing your doing it right and its working for you so keep going 

Big respect for being natty also.

SickC


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

natural? no

also completely different genetics you wouldnt look anything like him, nobody would


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good work @ReissDench


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> Fair play bro your making terrific gains whatever your doing your doing it right and its working for you so keep going
> 
> Big respect for being natty also.
> 
> SickC


Cheers for the feedback mate means a lot  just never satisfied with how I sm so always want to grow lol


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

Theorist said:


> natural? no
> 
> also completely different genetics you wouldnt look anything like him, nobody would


So literally no chance at all? Not natural


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Good work @ReissDench


Thanks mate


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Theorist said:


> natural? no
> 
> also completely different genetics you wouldnt look anything like him, nobody would


how can you say completely different genetics, you havent seen his full body, hes only 10 month in and has lots of potential keep it up mate @ReissDench


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

Bora said:


> how can you say completely different genetics, you havent seen his full body, hes only 10 month in and has lots of potential keep it up mate @ReissDench


Cheers mate means a lot he's always been my inspiration even though he juices I will always say he's the reason I started the gym


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I remember your post mate and I think we told you then you could do better.It's good to see how much progress you have made.

Keep up the good work and I am sure phil Heath will be moving over for you :thumb:


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

ReissDench said:


> Cheers for the feedback mate means a lot  just never satisfied with how I sm so always want to grow lol


Das it mane none of us are ever satisfied lol.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Naturally, maybe....Would take 4-5 years and is dependant on your genetics. (He's just out of the average blokes natty range if I remmber him correctly, some could probably reach a similar size naturally, but I doubt most could)

You could certainly build a decent physique and cut effectively completely naturally if you have the patience/will power.

I think some people underestimate people's natural ability on this forum, too many juicers forget you can still build naturally lol

Ultimately, only time will tell! Good luck budd.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

ReissDench said:


> Cheers mate means a lot he's always been my inspiration even though he juices I will always say he's the reason I started the gym


If he has the look you want mate, then go for it imo.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

I never understand these questions/threads? NO! because that's the physique that Jeff himself achieved, no one else! his own insertions, frame, genetics. it's as daft as saying, can you have the same DNA as him? personally, I think you could possibly get shredded in the future. Too many people, say and ask ''Can I look like so and so, can I achieve so and so's body'' instead of watching their own physique & learning about their own genetic potential. worst thing you can do is compare yourself to others at times, as it just ends up in disappointment and ultimately becoming sidetracked. Not too mention Jeff Seid is an Enhanced guy to say the least. all a side, Great and VERY dramatic Transformation, if you ask me.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Theorist said:


> natural? no
> 
> also completely different genetics you wouldnt look anything like him, nobody would


THIS, This, This and This. x 1000


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

ReissDench said:


> Cheers mate means a lot he's always been my inspiration even though he juices I will always say he's the reason I started the gym


thats all you need mate, motivation, keep going from what i can see you chest,arms and shoulders look awesome compared to your before picture :thumbup1:


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

gearchange said:


> I remember your post mate and I think we told you then you could do better.It's good to see how much progress you have made.
> 
> Keep up the good work and I am sure phil Heath will be moving over for you :thumb:


Thanks mate 

Will work as hard as I can and see where it takes me


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Starz said:


> I never understand these questions/threads? NO! because that's the physique that Jeff himself achieved, no one else! his own insertions, frame, genetics. it's as daft as saying, can you have the same DNA as him? personally, I think you could possibly get shredded in the future. Too many people, say and ask ''Can I look like so and so, can I achieve so and so's body'' instead of watching their own physique & learning about their own genetic potential. worst thing you can do is compare yourself to others at times, as it just ends up in disappointment and ultimately becoming sidetracked. Not too mention Jeff Seid is an Enhanced guy to say the least. all a side, Great and VERY dramatic Transformation, if you ask me.


some people just need some motivation and its a sh!t move to kick them saying all that crap IMO, where all in same boat making our bodies bigger/better/stronger no matter what goals

what a pr!ck


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

Bora said:


> thats all you need mate, motivation, keep going from what i can see you chest,arms and shoulders look awesome compared to your before picture :thumbup1:


Thanks mate  will keep doing what I'm doing to the best I can


----------



## JB131 (Aug 23, 2014)

ReissDench said:


> just never satisfied with how I am so always want to grow lol


welcome to the club


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Bora said:


> some people just need some motivation and its a sh!t move to kick them saying all that crap IMO, where all in same boat making our bodies bigger/better/stronger no matter what goals
> 
> what a pr!ck


Motivation from a Fake natural Fitness Competitor? yeah right! I get your point everyone needs an idol/inspiration, two of mine; Lorenzo Becker/Frank Zane. It's nt a sh1t move at all, ever heard the saying ''Cruel to be kind?'' maybe you're one of those people, who likes to give False Hope to people, eh? lol @ pr1ck too  Internet haha


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

good work buddy keep it up


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Starz said:


> Motivation from a Fake natural Fitness Competitor? yeah right! I get your point everyone needs an idol/inspiration, two of mine; Lorenzo Becker/Frank Zane. It's nt a sh1t move at all, ever heard the saying ''Cruel to be kind?'' maybe you're one of those people, who likes to give False Hope to people, eh? lol @ pr1ck too  Internet haha


maybe a few year he might start pinning, im all for the cruel to be kind thing mate, but he could be bigger and better who knows, all im saying it why put someone down when you could just give encouragement


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

bigtoe900 said:


> good work buddy keep it up


Thanks mate means a lot


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Bora said:


> maybe a few year he might start pinning, im all for the cruel to be kind thing mate, but he could be bigger and better who knows, all im saying it why put someone down when you could just give encouragement


Yeah, I hear you. I haven't meant to knock the kid? He's clearly made an amazing transformation! evidently, but alls am saying is, Jeff Seid's physique is Jeff Seid's physique, like you've just said yourself? he may even become/appear Bigger & Better, but not like Jeff Seid, because that's Jeff for you. That was the point I was trying to make.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Absolutely - yes you can and you will. You can (not necessarily look like Seid but) build a physique with that much mass and not necessarily with the need of assistance, it will just take you longer. Nobody, unless they are clinically unwell perhaps, is incapable of building that much mass (like Seid) if they decide to work hard to achieve their goals.

The only thing to keep in mind is that it is highly unlikely that Seid is natural, of course, but then you have to understand that unless you're planning to compete or model, it's not like you'll be aiming to reach stage/photo condition in general, so you'll not be as lean as he looks in all these professional photos. The leaner you are, the bigger you look on camera, whereas in real life (not sure if you've ever met Seid or most of these physique guys) - you'll notice that most of them are not very big at all.

You're motivated, inspired and clearly putting in the hard work. Not being funny but anyone who thinks that Seid's physique is 'unattainable' naturally... is probably just being pessimistic or completely ignorant. His physique isn't 'impossible' naturally, let's be honest.

Enjoy the journey, you're doing awesome so far!

This is perfectly possible for you..


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

kristina said:


> Absolutely - yes you can and you will. You can (not necessarily look like Seid but) build a physique with that much mass and not necessarily with the need of assistance, it will just take you longer. Nobody, unless they are clinically unwell perhaps, is incapable of building that much mass (like Seid) if they decide to work hard to achieve their goals.
> 
> The only thing to keep in mind is that it is highly unlikely that Seid is natural, of course, but then you have to understand that unless you're planning to compete or model, it's not like you'll be aiming to reach stage/photo condition in general, so you'll not be as lean as he looks in all these professional photos. The leaner you are, the bigger you look on camera, whereas in real life (not sure if you've ever met Seid or most of these physique guys) - you'll notice that most of them are not very big at all.
> 
> ...


great post @kristina


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

You could look better than Seid mate, just do what 99.9% of people dont, and that's train consistently, without missing sessions because of lame excuses. Best of luck.


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

kristina said:


> Absolutely - yes you can and you will. You can (not necessarily look like Seid but) build a physique with that much mass and not necessarily with the need of assistance, it will just take you longer. Nobody, unless they are clinically unwell perhaps, is incapable of building that much mass (like Seid) if they decide to work hard to achieve their goals.
> 
> The only thing to keep in mind is that it is highly unlikely that Seid is natural, of course, but then you have to understand that unless you're planning to compete or model, it's not like you'll be aiming to reach stage/photo condition in general, so you'll not be as lean as he looks in all these professional photos. The leaner you are, the bigger you look on camera, whereas in real life (not sure if you've ever met Seid or most of these physique guys) - you'll notice that most of them are not very big at all.
> 
> ...


Very good read Kristina thank you  comments like this make me so much more determined


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Well you've got a good base mate, keep working hard and you'll build a great physique. Whether you'll look anything like Jeff is something only time can tell, but with your structure you'll be able to attain a similar look. Don't expect to be walking around 24/7 looking like he does in his photos since they're obviously helped by some oil, good lighting, a pump and a little bit of photoshop. But you can still look decent and maintain leanness once you've gotten to a weight you're happy with, gonna be a few more years of hard work if you're natural but it'll be worth it in the end.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Starz said:


> I never understand these questions/threads? NO! because that's the physique that Jeff himself achieved, no one else! his own insertions, frame, genetics. it's as daft as saying, can you have the same DNA as him? personally, I think you could possibly get shredded in the future. Too many people, say and ask ''Can I look like so and so, can I achieve so and so's body'' instead of watching their own physique & learning about their own genetic potential. worst thing you can do is compare yourself to others at times, as it just ends up in disappointment and ultimately becoming sidetracked. Not too mention Jeff Seid is an Enhanced guy to say the least. all a side, Great and VERY dramatic Transformation, if you ask me.


Very poor example for the point you're trying to prove, as our dna is 99.9% similar to any other human. On average-

In my opinion, you could. If you're prepared to do a few jabs.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

You've made great progress mate.

Don't get hung up on comparing yourself to Jeff (or anybody else for that matter). Looks like you're not camera shy, so take plenty of pictures to track your progress. That should be your motivation. Look where you've come from, to where you are now. I'm still shocked when I look back at photo's of me about three years ago.

Bear in mind that Jeff is very likely using some PED's. Big and lean is difficult to achieve 100% naturally. But a lean physique is easily achievable for you with hard work.

Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

ReissDench said:


> So literally no chance at all? Not natural


You can achieve a good physique natural. Not with that look though


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

Bora said:


> how can you say completely different genetics, you havent seen his full body, hes only 10 month in and has lots of potential keep it up mate @ReissDench


even those with very similar physiques never have the same insertions, frame etc so no the chances of it are so so small

and yeah i agree he's made very good progress for 10 months


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Getting put down from someone for me is defiantly motivation lol.


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> You've made great progress mate.
> 
> Don't get hung up on comparing yourself to Jeff (or anybody else for that matter). Looks like you're not camera shy, so take plenty of pictures to track your progress. That should be your motivation. Look where you've come from, to where you are now. I'm still shocked when I look back at photo's of me about three years ago.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate  I don't intend to start juicing anyway don't think I need to or want to to be honest


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> You've made great progress mate.
> 
> Don't get hung up on comparing yourself to Jeff (or anybody else for that matter). Looks like you're not camera shy, so take plenty of pictures to track your progress. That should be your motivation. Look where you've come from, to where you are now. I'm still shocked when I look back at photo's of me about three years ago.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate thanks for the feedback


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

he maintains that conditioning year round aswell ..


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Don't get hung up on wanting to have the same physique as someone else mate, just aim to be the best you can be, by all means use other physiques for inspiration but end of the day aim to be the best you can possibly be, work your bollocks off mate and the results will come


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Looking great for only 10 months in and an impressive transformation so far. I think you could do better than Seid's physique to be fair. I think only hoping to look like Seid is setting the bar too low! Even if you did get to a point where you thought your physique matched Seid's, I don't think you would be happy and just coast along. That never happens. We always want to be even better! So concentrate on you rather than others and be consistent with your training. Eat well and keep training hard!


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes you can, not naturally though. But yeah great progress mate


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

ReissDench said:


> Very good read Kristina thank you  comments like this make me so much more determined


You look wicked already mate keep going and stay off the juice:thumbup1:


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

AlexB18 said:


> Don't get hung up on wanting to have the same physique as someone else mate, just aim to be the best you can be, by all means use other physiques for inspiration but end of the day aim to be the best you can possibly be, work your bollocks off mate and the results will come


Cheers mate for the comments means a lot


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

As others have said, you probabaly won't get to his size naturally but keep trying as you've made great progress in 10 months!


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

H_JM_S said:


> As others have said, you probabaly won't get to his size naturally but keep trying as you've made great progress in 10 months!


I know mate but he's the reason I started the gym without him I wouldn't of started at all


----------



## Wolf1982 (Jan 23, 2011)

Keep at it and you'll do well - impressive transformation so far. It's great to have inspiration, but you should want to look the best that YOU can look - and that ultimately might end up being preferable/better when you get there.

Keep at it and you might be surprised how you look in a few years or less at the rate you're going.


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

Wolf1982 said:


> Keep at it and you'll do well - impressive transformation so far. It's great to have inspiration, but you should want to look the best that YOU can look - and that ultimately might end up being preferable/better when you get there.
> 
> Keep at it and you might be surprised how you look in a few years or less at the rate you're going.


Will do mate  will keep soldiering on and working hard


----------



## Da Ned (Jan 27, 2012)

I'd love to know who this "said" "Jeff" geezer is - he appears in many fitness/lifting forum convos Lol!!


----------

